# great read on autonomous vehicles by 2025



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

http://qz.com/403628/autonomous-cars-will-destroy-millions-of-jobs-and-reshape-the-economy-by-2025/


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

good article... but for the love of it, i can't imagine it can get programmed to do every "human manuever".


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Lidman said:


> good article... but for the love of it, i can't imagine it can get programmed to do every "human manuever".


It's going to happen


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Maybe about 50 years or so.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

I said, NetFlix, DVDs by mail, total cluster****, nah that will never work
Then, Twitter, dam thats a dumb idea, whats the purpose, that will never work

I no longer predict anything...


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Maybe about 50 years or so.


Next year the first gen autonomous vehicles are going on sale. Your delusional and if Uber is your full time (hint:it shouldn't be) then your going to be out of a job.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Simon said:


> Next year the first gen autonomous vehicles are going on sale.


On sale where?


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Going On Sale and where they would also be allowed is two separate issues.

Most likely semi-autonomous and with a driver required to be behind the wheel will still be required. For me, autonomous is when there is no driver required to seat behind a steering wheel either because of technological limitations and/or legislative requirements.

So next year in the USA allowed on public streets - nope. Buy one for your private island, sure.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

SCdave said:


> Going On Sale and where they would also be allowed is two separate issues.
> 
> Most likely semi-autonomous and with a driver required to be behind the wheel will still be required. For me, autonomous is when there is no driver required to seat behind a steering wheel either because of technological limitations and/or legislative requirements.
> 
> So next year in the USA allowed on public streets - nope. Buy one for your private island, sure.


Semi autonomous is first gen. Caddilac will sell a car that will go with the flow of traffic make lane changes and deal with stop and go traffic.

Tesla will update CURRENT models with a software update that will allow you to call your car to you.

It's here already in its infant stage.. my Kia's Adaptive cruise will brake itself and stop if nessecery.

This all happened in the last 10 years. The technology is safer than any human and will save money and lives. Not concerned about lives but the legislature certainly cares about money.. that alone will make easy headway allowing autonomous vehicles.


----------

